# [Risolto] errore compilazione driver nvidia

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho alcuni problemi a compilare i driver nvidia, emerge mi restituisce un errore. Posto di seguito i vari log

```

emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-192.36.31

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 15 Dec 2010 21:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

#cat /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/temp/build.log

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: cardoe@gentoo.org jer@gentoo.org,spock@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:  acpi elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.36-gentoo-r5

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for MTRR support ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying 195.30-unified-arch.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing nvidia module

make -j3 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/Makefile \

   modules

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/modules.order

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv_gvi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_gvi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: error: unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4132:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3042:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0'

```

ho provato a fare quello che dice,  *Quote:*   

>   Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

  ma non risolvo nulla.

Qualcuno ha qualche idea su come risolvere?Last edited by lordalbert on Fri Dec 17, 2010 1:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

Non so perché dia quell'errore ma qualcosa di simile l'ho aggirato passando alla serie 260.xx.yy dei driver nvidia.

Sono marcati "testing".

----------

## Zizo

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341975

----------

## lordalbert

ok, smascherando i driver 260.xx funziona!

Ma in teoria non sarebbero da mascherare (o togliere) i driver che non funzionano, e smascherarne altri?   :Very Happy: 

----------

